
Beginner's Guide to Attention Mechanisms and Memory Networks - gk1
https://skymind.ai/wiki/attention-mechanism-memory-network
======
blueyes
Some other nice intro to ML pieces on the same wiki:

Deep RL [https://skymind.ai/wiki/deep-reinforcement-
learning](https://skymind.ai/wiki/deep-reinforcement-learning)

GANs [https://skymind.ai/wiki/generative-adversarial-network-
gan](https://skymind.ai/wiki/generative-adversarial-network-gan)

Neural Networks and DL [https://skymind.ai/wiki/neural-network-
tuning](https://skymind.ai/wiki/neural-network-tuning)

Word2vec/neural embeddings
[https://skymind.ai/wiki/word2vec](https://skymind.ai/wiki/word2vec)

